# Outlook 2010 books appointments at wrong time



## corke (Jan 23, 2008)

When I enter an appointment in my Outlook Calendar and then invite contacts, it advises the contacts that the time of the appointment is sometimes 2 hours earlier than on my calendar. Is there a fix for this?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Turn off Time Zone Support


----------



## corke (Jan 23, 2008)

How do I turn off time zone support? I went into Options/Calendar, but I don't see time zone support


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

F1> Type Time Zone for Index info. You might have to reverse the process I recommended and activate if your contacts ar spread throughout the world.


----------

